# Quadra metal and wood is out



## liquidlino (Nov 10, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 10, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> UVI Quadra - Metal and Wood | Multi-Instrument and Sequence Designer
> 
> 
> Creative multipart instrument focused on resonant wood and metallic sounds, with advanced arps, phraser, MIDI FX, morphing, and more
> ...


It looks promising but I need to hear a bit more from it. There is a lot of stiff competition in this area now.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 10, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> That's exactly how I felt. I was disappointed that half the library is synth noises, I already have an infinite amount of synth noises. And many of the demos the "natural" instruments sounded synthy as well. I think it's aimed at hybrid percussion scoring, which although it sounds great, isn't my genre right now. On my list, but I have higher priorities right now I think.


Same here. But it is always nice to see new UVI products.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 10, 2021)

It appears they merely swapped out Quadra 1 with more percussive sounds. Oh well, one less distraction this month.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 17, 2021)

I picked up Quadra - Wood and Metal today, and I gotta say this is one gorgeous-sounding instrument. It's very much in the same family as Mallet Flux, Arpology, Elysium, MAP, etc. but definitely has a warm tone all its own.

I've only auditioned about 15 presets so far, and they're all beautifully programmed - both the arps and instrument combinations.

I love instruments that can randomize patches, and Quadra lets you randomize the instruments and arps independently. However, unlike other random-capable libraries, I haven't found a way to selectively "freeze" individual instruments/arps to make them immune from the randomizer, which is unfortunate.

I will say, I wasn't able to get any instantly pleasing patches hitting randomize about a dozen times. So the randomizer is more of an inspirational starting point that needs further manual effort to refine. This is not unexpected, but by comparison, I'm somewhat in awe of how many great randomized insta-patches can be generated by Arpology, MAP, and Expeditions, that don't necessarily require further tweaking. Sample Logic definitely has the random thing down.

Anyway, Quadra has a lot to offer, both in terms of presets and instrument selection. So far, it's the highlight of my Black Friday purchases.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 17, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I picked up Quadra - Wood and Metal today, and I gotta say this is one gorgeous-sounding instrument. It's very much in the same family as Mallet Flux, Arpology, Elysium, MAP, etc. but definitely has a warm tone all its own.
> 
> I've only auditioned about 15 presets so far, and they're all beautifully programmed - both the arps and instrument combinations.
> 
> ...


on my nano-list.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I picked up Quadra - Wood and Metal today, and I gotta say this is one gorgeous-sounding instrument. It's very much in the same family as Mallet Flux, Arpology, Elysium, MAP, etc. but definitely has a warm tone all its own.
> 
> I've only auditioned about 15 presets so far, and they're all beautifully programmed - both the arps and instrument combinations.
> 
> ...


And it isn't even on a Black Friday sale, but an intro price!


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 17, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> And it isn't even on a Black Friday sale, but an intro price!


Right, technically not a Black Friday deal, but in my mind if it's on Tiger's list, then it's been subsumed into the greater Black Friday vortex! My money certainly has


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I picked up Quadra - Wood and Metal today, and I gotta say this is one gorgeous-sounding instrument. It's very much in the same family as Mallet Flux, Arpology, Elysium, MAP, etc. but definitely has a warm tone all its own.


Mallet Flux and Elysium look good.

Arpology = $$$

I like the arp in Quadra the best so far.

and for $99 - easy choice from the lot.

can you add sample sets (sound banks) to Quadra?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 18, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Mallet Flux and Elysium look good.
> 
> Arpology = $$$
> 
> ...


Do you mean import your own samples into Quadra? As far as I can tell, no. I think that's UVI's way of extending the Quadra engine is to release new Quadra products. Their first was Muted & Harmonics.

Yeah, Sample Logic libraries tend to be quite expensive. Maybe they'll have a generous BF sale. I picked up Arpology from Audio Plugin Deals earlier this year for $90. One of my favorite and most useful purchases of the year.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Do you mean import your own samples into Quadra? As far as I can tell, no. I think that's UVI's way of extending the Quadra engine is to release new Quadra products. Their first was Muted & Harmonics.
> 
> Yeah, Sample Logic libraries tend to be quite expensive. Maybe they'll have a generous BF sale. I picked up Arpology from Audio Plugin Deals earlier this year for $90. One of my favorite and most useful purchases of the year.


What about additional UVI sound banks into Quadra?

$90 for Arpology works - i'll wait for that.

But i really like what i see and hear from Quadra.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 18, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> What about additional UVI sound banks into Quadra?
> 
> $90 for Arpology works - i'll wait for that.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm not sure I understand what "additional UVI sound banks into Quadra" means? Do you have an example?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> If you have Falcon you could in theory save a copy of a quadra patch, and then replace the samples with your own. Would be semi tedious though, unless there's a way to copy sample mappings between patches that I've not learnt yet.


I think you're right, unless Quantum has been programmed to prevent it.

You should be able to drag and drop a new sample into each oscillator without disturbing the mappings. But I do believe you'd have to drop the samples in one at a time. Or you could remove some of the mapping/oscillators. Say, replace multiple samples with velocity layers with a single sample.

If you can simply replace the oscillators, you should be able to copy and paste in other key groups from other UVI patches.

All of which is to say, on a one sample for one sample basis, you should be able to load in your own samples very easily. _If_ you have Falcon, and _if_ Quantum hasn't been specially scripted to prevent this.

Not knowing about the inner workings of Quantum, I would not rely on being able to replace samples when deciding whether to buy it. Even so, I think it would be odd if they prevented this given that such editing is one of Falcon's selling points.

And for those who don't have Falcon, definitely not unless it is expressly marketed as having this capacity. I don't think it has been.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure I understand what "additional UVI sound banks into Quadra" means? Do you have an example?


I'm new to the Falcon universe - can you add Falcon Soundsets to Quadra?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I'm new to the Falcon universe - can you add Falcon Soundsets to Quadra?


This is just my theory, based on my experience with other UVI soundware and Falcon.

For UVI, anything that runs in Falcon or the free UVI Workstation is called Soundware. Falcon expansions (preset packs) are a subcategory of Soundware.

So here's the theory.

Falcon expansions wouldn't run inside Quadra. That would be effectively to run one soundware item inside of another. It would be like running Digital Synsations (soundware of a couple of synths) inside PX Sunbox, a different synth emulation. Or to run one of those inside a piano.

And I doubt you quite meant that, but rather whether you could include a Falcon preset/patch (called a program by UVI) inside Quadra. Or, conversely, whether you can use Quadra as a sequencer/arp inside of Falcon.

But I think that is unlikely. As @liquidlino indicated, it may be possible to drop different samples into Quadra if you run it in Falcon. That is much more likely as typically you can do that in UVI Soundware. It may also be possible to copy across sets of samples (Layers).

But this may be prevented by the programming of Quadra.

And, if you've made it this far, you might guess what advice I would offer. Email UVI and ask. Use some of this terminology and you might get a clear answer.

If you like, I could email them to ask for you.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 18, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I'm new to the Falcon universe - can you add Falcon Soundsets to Quadra?


I'm using UVI Workstation and don't have Falcon. But it looks like Bee_Abney and liuqidlino definitely have the expertise to provide an adequate answer!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I'm using UVI Workstation and don't have Falcon. But it looks like Bee_Abney and liuqidlino definitely have the expertise to provide an adequate answer!


I am just learning, but I've definitely been playing around with these things.

@liquidlino is ahead of me in Falconry!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Well, if you have interest in synthesis and sample bank making for your own usage, Falcon is amazing. Everything else is just a toy in comparison. I love my single screen synths like Pigments, and they create beautiful sounds, but when it comes to deep deep sound design, mega-ships like Falcon are untouchable. I'm not an expert yet in Falcon by any means but know my way around it now fairly efficiently.


I went with HALion instead of Falcon a few years ago.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 18, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Well, if you have interest in synthesis and sample bank making for your own usage, Falcon is amazing. Everything else is just a toy in comparison. I love my single screen synths like Pigments, and they create beautiful sounds, but when it comes to deep deep sound design, mega-ships like Falcon are untouchable. I'm not an expert yet in Falcon by any means but know my way around it now fairly efficiently.


I know Falcon is a highly praised synth. But I'm more composer than sound designer, so Falcon is overkill for me. Besides, I threw my lot in with Omnisphere long ago, so that's my "big synth" of choice.

I don't have anything against Falcon, I just don't have enough room in my brain to learn a new synth, nor time in my schedule to dive into sound design beyond simple preset tweaking.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2021)

Mallet Flux is on sale for $99.50

I think I'd prefer Quadra.

Thoughts on the 2?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 18, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Mallet Flux is on sale for $99.50
> 
> I think I'd prefer Quadra.
> 
> Thoughts on the 2?


They're both good... sorry, I know that doesn't help. I havent spent enough time with Quadra to endorse it strongly, but I definitely like what I hear so far. I've had Mallet Flux for a much longer time and have actually used it in scoring projects, so I know it can deliver the goods.

One significant difference between them is that Mallet Flux is just pure tonal percussion instruments, while Quadra has a much broader sonic palette that includes synths and other percussion. So that might be enough of a reason to go with Quadra.

They're both capable instruments. It really depends on the sound you're after.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> They're both good... sorry, I know that doesn't help. I havent spent enough time with Quadra to endorse it strongly, but I definitely like what I hear so far. I've had Mallet Flux for a much longer time and have actually used it in scoring projects, so I know it can deliver the goods.
> 
> One significant difference between them is that Mallet Flux is just pure tonal percussion instruments, while Quadra has a much broader sonic palette that includes synths and other percussion. So that might be enough of a reason to go with Quadra.
> 
> They're both capable instruments. It really depends on the sound you're after.


the game I play with decisions like this:

if I buy Mallet Flux, will I think about Quadra

yes

if I buy Quadra, will I think about Mallet Flux

probably not

.

i applied this logic to my marriage choice and that failed ferociously.

so...

BOTH!


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 18, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> BOTH!


BOTH is ALWAYS the right answer when it comes to sample libraries, without exception!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> They're both good... sorry, I know that doesn't help. I havent spent enough time with Quadra to endorse it strongly, but I definitely like what I hear so far. I've had Mallet Flux for a much longer time and have actually used it in scoring projects, so I know it can deliver the goods.
> 
> One significant difference between them is that Mallet Flux is just pure tonal percussion instruments, while Quadra has a much broader sonic palette that includes synths and other percussion. So that might be enough of a reason to go with Quadra.
> 
> They're both capable instruments. It really depends on the sound you're after.


You got my attention as Omni user ! Omni v2.8 ( Trilian, StylusRMX) for very long time.
Since Quadra seems 'complementary' add _ so far _ likely to try. 
_Note: just added Emergence Audio - Quantum & Zero-G - __Elements _ so lots to work on._ 👍🏻

Noted @ Zoot_Rollo - HALion comment. Have used Sonic SE 3 Free quite a bit for full set of Sample Fuel libs. Not sure what full HALion 3 or 6 add, but should do Trial .... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

